# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  What happened to Thomas Yuschak?

## yesican

I have been trying to find Thomas Yuschak, author of Lucid Dreaming, The power of Supplements, on the internet and he simple isn't anywhere to be found. His website has disappeared and he, seemingly, along with it.What a shame! Such a great book. My guess is that some idiot took some supplements, had a nightmare, shit in his pants, and his parents sued Thomas big time.

----------


## Codename

Never heard of any of those...

----------


## Oros

I have read the whole thing! Very good book  ::content::   such a shame that he's not able to find on the internet though

----------

